# Fehler beim Teichbau !!!



## hundert50 (19. Okt. 2007)

Hallo Teichbaufachleute,

ich habe beim Bau meines Teiches einen RIESEN Fehler gemacht..

Beim Aushub habe ich Das Gefälle zu flach gemacht, so das ich keine Abgrenzung zur Pflanzzone habe.
Wir habe unter und über der Epdm-Folie Vlies gelegt und dann Kies drauf.

 

Nun haben wir die Rechnung ohne die Koi gemacht.

Ewig bin ich am hochharken der Steine. Die Pflanzen stehen schon fast nur noch auf dem Vlies.
Was soll man jetzt machen ?
Ich habe schon überlegt, auf die Teichfolie und dasVlies GFK zu laminieren.
Ist natürlich ein hoher Kostenaufwand.

Habe endlose Stunden das Internet durchsucht. Habe dann bei wer-weiss-was einen Bericht gefunden.
Da hat einer einfach auf das Vlies Epoxidharz aufgetragen und dann mit Top-Coad gestrichen.

Soll angeblich schon ein paar Jahre halten.

Ich könnte dann einfach eine Kannte am Übergang von der Pflanzzone zur abfallenden Teichwand laminieren, so dass die Steine Halt haben und nicht abrutschen können.

Ob das funktioniert - einfach Harz auf das Vlies ??????
Oder habt Ihr eine andere Lösung.


----------



## hundert50 (19. Okt. 2007)

*AW: Fehler beim Teichbau !!!*

Oh, Signatur fehlt !!!


----------



## pepo (19. Okt. 2007)

*AW: Fehler beim Teichbau !!!*

huh..
ich habe als Abgrenzung so Lavasteine aus nen Gartencenter gekauft. Sind fast wie Ziegelsteine nur grösser....klar haben die Kanten (falls jemand fragt) aber es rutscht nichts und Fische sind auch alle ok.

gruß
Peter


----------



## ThomasK. (19. Okt. 2007)

*AW: Fehler beim Teichbau !!!*

Einfach mit Trasszement und ein paar kleinen Feldsteinen am Rand von der flachen zur Tiefzone eine kleine "Natursteinmauer" ziehen, dann kann der Kies nicht mehr abrutschen. Klappt bei mir bisher ganz gut.

Gruß Thomas


----------



## Annett (19. Okt. 2007)

*AW: Fehler beim Teichbau !!!*

Hallo Peter,

schon mal über Taschenmatten von Naturagart nachgedacht? 
Wäre stellenweise vielleicht auch ne Lösung?! 
Und die blanke Folie ist zugleich bestens vor UV-Strahlen geschützt.

P.S.: Lad doch mal einige Detailbilder hoch, wo man die Einzelheiten wie Gefälle und Anschluß an den Garten besser sehen kann.
Die Pics dürfen ruhig 600x800 und bis zu 244kB groß sein.


----------



## hundert50 (19. Okt. 2007)

*AW: Fehler beim Teichbau !!!*

Hallo Annett,
hier ein paar Bilder - hoffe man kann erkennen, wie das Gefälle ist.

Der Teich im Rohbau
 


So sah der Teich im letztem Jahr aus.
 

Den Rand habe ich gemauert
 
 
 

so sieht er jetzt aus
 

Auf die Folie habe ich nochmal Vlies verlegt und dann den Kies drauf.
Den Kies wollte ich rausnehmen und einen kleinen Wall bauen, um die Pflanzzone abzuteilen.
Die Pflanzzone wollte ich dann wieder mit dem Kies auffüllen.
Der Wall müßte schon stabil sein.
Einfach Steine hinlegen geht nicht, weil die abrutschen würden.


----------



## Andreas H. (20. Okt. 2007)

*AW: Fehler beim Teichbau !!!*

Hallo 

wenn wenig Wasser drin ist, füll ein ummanteltes Drainrohr mit Beton lege es auf die Folie und lass es aushärten. das ergibt eine feste Kante. einmal umlaufen lassen, damit es sich abstützen Kann.
Andreas


----------



## Annett (20. Okt. 2007)

*AW: Fehler beim Teichbau !!!*

Hallo Peter,

im Bereich unterhalb der gemauerten Umrandung (Abdecksteine) schaut die Folie raus. Das ist schon mal überhaupt nicht gut, denn dort verliert sie durch die UV-Strahlen viel zu schnell ihre Weichmacher, wird spröde und reißt. :?
An der Stelle = fast tötlich für den Teich. 

Irgendwie wirst Du dort die Folie auf jeden Fall abdecken müssen. Entweder mit Matten/Vlies etc. oder mit einer Steintrockenmauer. Nur sorgt dies entweder für eine schnellere Erwärmung des Wassers oder für eine höhere Verdunstungsrate. :?
Besandete Folien sind leider auch nicht sonderlich haltbar (Steine fallen ab).

Du könntest mit entsprechenden Klemmprofilen relativ kurze Taschenmatten direkt an der Mauer befestigen. Damit wäre die Folie weg und Du hättest eine Möglichkeit, mehr Pflanzen unterzubringen.

Für das Substrat gibt es auch nicht sooviele Möglichkeiten. :?
1. - rauswerfen 
Dieses Thema wird in Bezug auf den Koiteich immer mal kontrovers diskutiert. 
Am Ende muss jeder selber entscheiden/versuchen, womit er und seine Fische glücklich werden und gesund bleiben.

2. - mit einer Matte(Vlies) für einen rauhen Untergrund sorgen und darauf dann mit Mörtel und Steinen arbeiten (hilft vor allem fürs Auge)
Die Oberfläche wird dann aber seehr rau, was bei Parasitenbefall = Scheuern zu unschönen Wunden führen wird.

3. - eine Kante Mauern/mit irgendwas modellieren
Dann rutscht das Substrat immer nur bis zu der Kante, oder Du machst die Schicht dick genug. Wenn Du damit leben kannst, ist es vielleicht die beste Lösung? 

Mehr fällt mir im Moment nicht ein.


----------



## jochen (20. Okt. 2007)

*AW: Fehler beim Teichbau !!!*

Hallo Andreas,



			
				Andreas H. schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo
> 
> wenn wenig Wasser drin ist, füll ein ummanteltes Drainrohr mit Beton lege es auf die Folie und lass es aushärten. das ergibt eine feste Kante. einmal umlaufen lassen, damit es sich abstützen Kann.
> Andreas



guter Tipp... 

die wie von dir vorgeschlagene Stütze, hält sich dann ohne Hilfsmittel, indem sie sich ringförmig (ähnlich einen gemauerten Bogen) selbst trägt.
Das Ganze könnte man noch mit Matten welchen auch immer tarnen.


----------



## hundert50 (20. Okt. 2007)

*AW: Fehler beim Teichbau !!!*

Erstmal ein großes DANKE für Eure Vorschläge !!!!

Annett -- Ich habe EPDM Folie verwendet. Die wir sogar auf Flachdächer verlegt.  Hat keine Weichmacher - Also, die Sonne macht der nichts.

Zu Beton und Zement im Teich -- was ist mit den Giftstoffen ?

Beton soll ja noch jahrelang Giftstoffe ans Wasser abgeben.


----------



## simon (21. Okt. 2007)

*AW: Fehler beim Teichbau !!!*

Hallo Peter
Ich habe meinen teich komplett mit Trasszement verputzt.
Den fischen geht es sehr gut und die Wasserwerte sind auch völlig ok
Meiner meinung nach könntest du das flies mit Zementbrühe einschlämmen um eine verbindung zu haben.
Anschliesend aus Mörtel einen Wulst ausbilden,darauf kannst du solang er noch nass ist auch steine als abdeckung draufpatschen*für die optik*.
In den mörtel entweder ein Gipsernetz oder glasfaserflocken mit einarbeiten zur stabilisierung.
gruss simon


----------



## hundert50 (21. Okt. 2007)

*AW: Fehler beim Teichbau !!!*

Hallo Simon,
Hast Du garkeine Folie verwendet ??
Oder Hast Du auf die Folie Vlies verlegt und dann verputzt !!!

Ich habe bei mir zwar gemauert und Beton gegossen,, aber Trasszement kenne ich nicht !!!!


----------



## RKurzhals (22. Okt. 2007)

*AW: Fehler beim Teichbau !!!*

Hallo Peter,
Trasszement (oder Hüttenzement) ist ursprünglich mal ein "Billigzement" gewesen, weil Hochofenschlacke als Rohstoff verwendet wurde. Der Vorteil von diesem Bindematerial liegt in der Robustheit gegen die "Alkalikorrosion", die im günstigsten Fall zu Ausblühungen führt, bei etwas Pech den Beton zerstört.
Bei uns kann man Trassmörtel oder Hüttenzement zu vertretbaren Preisen im Baumarkt kaufen, im Mischwerk habe ich das noch nicht nachgefragt.
Die Idee mit dem "Beton-Ring" finde ich klasse.  
Warum soll bei Dir auf der Teichfolie noch ein Vlies sitzen? Befürchtest Du durch die zusätzliche Betonlast nachträgliche Spannung und ein Reißen der Folie? Ich lese hier eine ganze Weile fleißig im Forum und habe Leute gefunden, die auf PVC-Folie direkt mit Mörtel gearbeitet haben (nicht erst Thias als "prominentes" Beispiel). Vom chemischen Standpunkt aus ist das eine Art "Doppelmord": Die Alkalität des abbindenden Mörtels greift direkt das PVC an, und der Beton ist hart und bringt Spannung auf die Folie, wenn sich der unter der Folie liegende Boden setzt.
Beides scheint also kein Thema zu sein. EPDM enthält weder Weichmacher, noch depolymerisiert es bei basischem Angriff - selbst ein Vlies scheint mir leicht übertrieben (der Betonring hat damit keine direkte Haftung mit dem Untergrund - eher ein Nachteil).


----------



## simon (22. Okt. 2007)

*AW: Fehler beim Teichbau !!!*

hallo peter
also ich hab schon folie genommen.
darüber habe ich aber nochmal flies gelegt und dann verputzt.
trasszement wird in jedem normalen baumarkt verkauft
ist anderst zusammengesetzt als der normale
aber geneaueres kann ich dir auch nicht sagen
gruss simon


----------



## hundert50 (22. Okt. 2007)

*AW: Fehler beim Teichbau !!!*

High Simon,

ist das dann auch trittfest ?

Nicht das der Zement zerbröselt, wenn man mal drauftritt.

Wie dick sollte denn die Schicht sein ????


----------



## simon (22. Okt. 2007)

*AW: Fehler beim Teichbau !!!*

hallo peter
also bei mir ist das trittfest
ich hab so um die 2 cm gemacht aber in 2 lagen und dazwischen ein netz eingearbeitet.denn ich habe ja den ganzen teich verputzt.
kannst dir das ja ansehen bei*mein teichbau*
aber ich hatte ja vorher die eingrenzungswalle im sand ausgebildet
ich denke du wirst also die wülste komplett aus mörtel (mischung 3 sandteile 1zementteil)machen müssen und deswegen dicker werden.so zwischen 5-10 wären glaube ich angebracht um den kies am rutschen zu hindern.
gruss simon


----------



## hundert50 (23. Okt. 2007)

*AW: Fehler beim Teichbau !!!*

Hi Simon,

habe ich mir schon längst angeschaut --- TOLL was Du da gezaubert hast !!!

Ist echt ne tolle Idee mit dem Trasszement.

Mit nem Netz verlegen wird nen bisschen schwierig bei mir -- muss ca 150 m² verputzen.
Wenn ich das verlegen will, ist der Zement schon trocken. 
Werde wohl Glasfaserflocken verwenden.
Aber vorher müssen 6 Tonnen Kies raus !!!  Wer hat LUST ?????


----------



## simon (23. Okt. 2007)

*AW: Fehler beim Teichbau !!!*

hallo peter
warum machst du die denn raus die 6 t kies??
ich dachte du wolltest nen wulst ausbilden um den kies am wegrutschen zu hindern? oder hab ich das jetzt falsch verstanden??
wenn nur wulst,würde ich den kies an den stellen einfach nach hinten wegschieben,wulst ausbilden und wieder beifüllen.
so kannst du es ja meter für meter machen,dann entfällt das lästige kiesraustun weil 6 tonnen raus und 6 tonnen wieder rein  macht dann schon 12 tonnen
gruss simon
p.s. ich bin grad mit urlaubsfaulentzen beschäftigt daher kann ich leider nicht helfen


----------



## hundert50 (24. Okt. 2007)

*AW: Fehler beim Teichbau !!!*

Hey, man kann seinen Urlaub auch mit kiesschaufeln nützlich verbringen. 

Ne, ist jetzt zu kalt!!!

Simon, ich habe ein Waldgrundstück- habe zwar einen großen Skimmer aber es sinken noch genug Blätter auf den Grund. Deshalb möchte ich nur noch in der Pflanzzone den Kies belassen.
Da meine Frau aber nicht in ein schwarzes Loch sehen will- sprich Teichfolie- muss ich mir was einfallen lassen--wegen Hausfrieden usw. !!!!!


----------



## Alex45525 (24. Okt. 2007)

*AW: Fehler beim Teichbau !!!*

@Simon

Ich war bei Deinem Teichbau spicken. Toller Teich, lehrreiche Fotos!

Mich würde interessieren, wie die Wandungen nach dem ersten strengen Winter aussehen. Ob die kleinen Hohlräume hinter den Falten eventuell einen Einfluss haben, oder nicht. Aber ich glaube auch, dass Du Dir keine Sorgen machen musst: Die Teichfolie allein würde ja auch reichen.

Mist, hier bekommt man so tolle Anregungen, mein Teich wird mir langsam wirklich zu klein. Ob ich im nächsten Jahr einfach die Fertigschale aus dem Loch hole, das Loch um 2-3 Kubikmeter vergrößere, Folie mit Vlies und Trasszement rein...

Ohje, wenn ich das meiner besseren Hälfte erzähle, gibt's Haue...

: 


@hundert50
Die Lösung mit dem Zement klingt für mich am stimmigsten, würde ich wohl auch vorschlagen.

Liebe Grüße,
Alex


----------



## hundert50 (24. Okt. 2007)

*AW: Fehler beim Teichbau !!!*



			
				Alex45525 schrieb:
			
		

> @Simon
> 
> Ich war bei Deinem Teichbau spicken. Toller Teich, lehrreiche Fotos!
> 
> ...


----------



## Alex45525 (24. Okt. 2007)

*AW: Fehler beim Teichbau !!!*

Meine Frau hasst Dich dafür...


----------



## hundert50 (24. Okt. 2007)

*AW: Fehler beim Teichbau !!!*



			
				Alex45525 schrieb:
			
		

> Meine Frau hasst Dich dafür...





O-Ton meiner Frau

""""WENN TEICH DANN RICHTIG """""


----------



## simon (24. Okt. 2007)

*AW: Fehler beim Teichbau !!!*

hallo jungs
dazu sage ich ohne anwalt garnix
gruss simon


----------



## jochem (27. Okt. 2007)

*AW: Fehler beim Teichbau !!!*



			
				Alex45525 schrieb:
			
		

> Meine Frau hasst Dich dafür...



Vorschlag:

Frau tauschen, Teich behalten


----------



## Alex45525 (27. Okt. 2007)

*AW: Fehler beim Teichbau !!!*

Auweia, ich glaube, dieses Forum muss ich aus ihren Bookmarks entfernen...

Sonst gibt's nochmal...

 

Viele Grüße
Alex


----------

